# Movies and books about restaurant industry?



## electricbill (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm researching for a script that will take place in the New York restaurant scene. I'm looking for books, documentaries, interviews, really anything related that captures some details about working in the industry. Can you guys help me out? Thanks.


----------



## theob (Feb 24, 2010)

I believe the bulk of ANthony Bourdain's books Kitchen Confidential and The Nasty Bigs take place in New York.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

The movie Big Night, starring Stanely Tucci and Tony Shaloub. I like killing Flies a documentary about Shopsins and it's curmudgeonly owner. No Reservation (the movie) starring (lol like I care but you asked) Catherine Zeta-Jones/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## electricbill (Mar 31, 2008)

I've heard great things about Bourdain's books. I'm going to check them out. I watched Big Night recently and thought it was great. Thanks for the advice. I'm hoping to find great insider sources, specifically things related to the business, and the sort of upper echelon- the pressures and stress that come with being recognized as a hot spot and trying to keep that attention positive.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

watch the documentary I mentioned you will wonder how that guy ever became as popular as he has or at least his restaurant. Not much on the ins and outs of the buisness other then all the daily bs. He does move his restaurant during the film so you do kinda get to see him reset his buisness.


----------



## leebingate (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. it's great

__________________
Watch She's Out Of My League Online Free


----------



## lloydbraun (Mar 9, 2010)

definitely check out Bourdain's Kitchen Confidential. Its a great read and it gives a lot of insights into our lifestyle. Things we can appreciate - bending down 100 times a night to reach in the lowboys, certain rags we like to use, multitasking like maniacs, etc. The stories are great.


----------

